# So. Cal Meet



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Before things get to hectic because of the holidays do we want to have a meet before the holidays or wait until after New Year?


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Those meets are my holidays!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

exactly pre - holidaz


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Maybe we need to promise killer BBQ. :chef:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I won't be able to make anything this year but I'm looking forward to next year when I might have the car completed. Hopefully before it gets too hot.


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm down! Still have nothing to show though... Damn SEMA builds and traveling for work is killing me... No time to work on my own car.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

^still flintstone status?

I'm down for any weekend that's not a holiday, or the weekend after a holiday.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Schedule looks clear mid November to mid December


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Schedule looks clear mid November to mid December


How about Saturday December 1st.


Does this date work for everyone?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Should be good for me.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

That's my birthday. But it is during the day, so...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> How about Saturday December 1st.
> 
> 
> Does this date work for everyone?


I'm game. It's Romania's unification day. Dance!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I'm game. It's Romania's unification day. Dance!


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

im down for whenever, especially since my car is 90% done and listenable


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I heard Michael has a 2000 watt boom boom amp


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I heard Michael has a 2000 watt boom boom amp


I have an Audison LRx 1.2, it's BIG!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I think the older you get the bigger the amp. Let's see, Jim what are you running again?


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Another meet would be great. I would appreciate the opportunity to look at the nuts and bolts of installs. As much as practical that is.

I'm just slowly buying bits, nothing different to show.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> *I think the older you get the bigger the amp.* Let's see, Jim what are you running again?


Well it is definitely bigger! 

My new Amp (Audison LRx1.2) has three times the Power of the LRx1.1, the cost is also three times as much.

Hopefully I get a lot more dynamics out of my system.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Well it is definitely bigger!
> 
> My new Amp (Audison LRx1.2) has three times the Power of the LRx1.1, the cost is also three times as much.
> 
> Hopefully I get a lot more dynamics out of my system.


... and reading glasses, forgot those


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> ... and reading glasses, forgot those


You also forgot the Viagra!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

oops


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

AHHHHH shizzle, lets do this!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

If we have this meet it will have to be somewhere like Super Autobacs:

12645 Beach Blvd, Stanton, CA 90680


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

No feedback on Super Autobacs


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Same distance for me as JT's, shouldn't be an issue for me.

George, you want me to bring my experiments?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Still waiting to hear from a few more, is this location going to work?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Works for me. I went there for years.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Same distance for me as JT's, shouldn't be an issue for me.
> 
> George, you want me to bring my experiments?


Yep. Let's see them :snacks:


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

No JT's?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Works for me. I went there for years.


We went there for years.




zql8tr said:


> No JT's?


No!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BTW

I had my new Sub Amp installed today, it sounds good.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

i'll make it if I can. Got a lot of stuff in the works:curtain:


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

i know it cuts into football watching, but it is possible to have it on a Sunday? otherwise, i might not be able to make it


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

brett said:


> i know it cuts into football watching, but it is possible to have it on a Sunday? otherwise, i might not be able to make it


Sunday is a bad day, Church, Football, Family. We've had this discussion before.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Sundays a no go for me, its an 8 hour round trip for me and i work at 4am monday.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

If it's SuperAutobacs, I want something of George's run over again. I missed it the first go around.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I won't let you all down, I'll bring a box of nails.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'll post a new thread for Autobacs.



http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...347-so-cal-meet-december-1st.html#post1742077


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> We went there for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I miss something?!?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

zql8tr said:


> Did I miss something?!?


Possibly no to JT Audio

and we used to meet at Super Autobac's all the time.


----------

